# Electronic music anyone?



## 0ddity

Recently been getting into electronic music. Such acts like Deadmau5, The Crystal Method, Skrillex, Hive.
-
Love this song.

-
Anything you all like that you recommend?


----------



## Alaska

Electronic music in general is stuff I don't really have a great grasp on.

But, Tobacco and Black Moth Super Rainbow are both amazing acts. Oh, also some of the psytrance bands I've listened to. Vibrasphere and Entheogenic.


----------



## AlyKat

I love electronic music! I like most of DJ Ravine's HHC and hardstyle, The stuff from FutureNoize / Orbit 1, Mekkanikka has some really amazing stuff on youtube. Otherwise I listen to a lot of the Wangan Midnight soundtrack cause I love racing and stuff and it is otherwise really good music 

I've got some stuff from here and there and all over. There are some really good albums (free) at the Ruffbeatz.com website from DJ Triex and others. I had a field day there!

I like happy hardcore stuff - but I LOVE hardstyle

and if you like, here are my favs from mekkanikka


----------



## MiztressWinter

I like some electronic music. My fav's include Deadmou5, Madeon (he is around 16 yrs old, and his mixes are amazing! Check out his mix of Deadmou5's *Raise your Weapon*) Skrillex, Dieselboy (how is it that no one mentioned THE DIESELBOYYYYY!?)


----------



## bicycle

electronic music ... i like all kinds of stuff from breakcore like venetian snares to teK, teK culture is pretty similiar to punk and its more or less same kind of people and squatters too. i also like stuff like sexy sushi, viva la fete, fever ray, miss kittin etc.


----------



## ahtrum

http://www.soundcloud.com/erothyme

a good friend of mine makes this music... i guess its classified as PsyDM


----------



## sons of vipers

Idk what you classify them as... but I love me some Animal Collective


----------



## dprogram

Try MGMT or maybe some EBM


----------



## 0ddity

Not sure you can really call MGMT electronic music. I'd say more tward new psychedelic rock if anything.
-
Totally forgot to mention Squarepusher! Guy plays all the his basslines and mixes beats around them.


----------



## dprogram

Yeah I guess it is more along those lines but there's very little rock at all on the last album. Squarepusher sounds familiar...not sure though. Aphex Twins! lol DJ Shadow! Any Chemical Brothers album. I have been more into Industrial lately myself. And as much as I hate to admit it I've got a soft spot for some Dubstep particularly Bassnectar http://youtu.be/wTuuK92WLE4 check it out


----------



## dprogram

http://youtu.be/Wcm5p5W7ZNk check this track out when it drops hard at 56 seconds in! omg


----------



## scatwomb

I really like Boards of Canada, DMX Krew, Cylob and generally the stuff of Rephelx Records and some of the early Braindance stuff.


----------



## DaisyDoom

I love Aphex Twin...love the videos too.
I was trying to figure out what kind of electronic I do like recently but I couldn't really figure it out. I just randomly like some things and not others.... definitely hate house and dubstep though.


----------



## I_Wanna_Go

electronic music that doesn't make you sweaty


----------



## I_Wanna_Go

wrong one sorry; this is the slow breathing one


----------



## Komjaunimas

I also like electronic music... Happy Hardcore, UK Hard, Hardcore, Frenchcore, Terrorcore, Breakcore, Dream Trance...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifFNeqzB5os


----------



## dprogram

What's the genre label (hate labeling) that's like real down tempo like loung style chilling out electronica? Kinda like Tricky...oh btw Portishead, Massive Attack, Sneaker Pimps all rock.


----------



## dprogram

Wizard said:


> electronic music that doesn't make you sweaty




That was weird. Reminds me of the Lazers.


----------



## 0ddity

dprogram said:


> What's the genre label (hate labeling) that's like real down tempo like loung style chilling out electronica? Kinda like Tricky...oh btw Portishead, Massive Attack, Sneaker Pimps all rock.


Do you mean Trip hop? Thats what Massive Attack, Tricky, and Portishead are. Or do you mean IDM or house electronica?


----------



## DaisyDoom

0ddity said:


> Do you mean Trip hop? Thats what Massive Attack, Tricky, and Portishead are. Or do you mean IDM or house electronica?


 See, I really don't know what to consider electronic. I mean, isn't it anything made digitally?
Portishead is good though.


----------



## dprogram

I guess it is Trip Hop. I just couldn't think of the genre. So much of Electronica is a mixture of everything that it's been hard for me to distinguish genre's sometimes. And this is coming from someone who was heavily involved in the rave scene many years ago. Go figure =)


----------



## CdCase123

aphex twin all the way


----------



## Leap

Fucking love electronic music
Psychadelic:
Infected mushroom
Shpongle
Wisp
Astral Projection

Others I don'tcare to categorize:
Aphextwin
Pendulum
the Prodigy
evol intent
Black sun empire records
Cosmic Gate


----------



## 0ddity

Ya'll should check out Plaid. Love these guys.
-

-


----------



## Leap

Oddity, man plaid is awesome thanks for bringing them up, now I got another band that I have to download all their music. is it pronounced play-ed or plad like the fabric?


----------



## 0ddity

The last.fm entry says it's pronounced "Plad" like the fabric.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

<3 EKTOPLAZM.COM <3

 PSYTRANCE ALL THE WAY MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## bryanpaul

i've never been too into electronic music (does adam and his package count)..... but i've REALLY been diggin this band Ratatat lately......just really cool mellow ambient jams......


----------



## acrata4ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBBtVeVYTCE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFxBmEpGIBw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSYPUhPGavQ


----------



## Nelco

Gamemaster - Lost Tribe http://youtu.be/tFiTQb5gvWc

Robert Miles - Children [High Quality] http://youtu.be/NRCkAumK5b4

Pendulum - Blood Sugar Full 5min Version http://youtu.be/i_5zvV0btCo

BT - Dreaming http://youtu.be/K-Hlufe6ZzY

Puscifer - Indigo Children http://youtu.be/nDgT1DcIW9k

AK1200 Drowning http://youtu.be/KBhx5L1mBgE

fuink pussy ride http://youtu.be/pfHO9G0jDZY


----------



## godsahn

one of the best sites on the web: Archive.org

this is your friend


----------



## godsahn

really good mixes of shpongle/prometheus/ott..... and of that ilk


----------



## dharma bum

i haven't really listened to any of this since middle school...
future sounds of london (good for psychedelics)
boards of canada (more chill)
shpongle fans trip balls!
apex twin (or anything by richard d. james)
zero 7
the crystal method
old school prodigy

FUCK DUBSTEP.


----------



## dharma bum

dharma bum said:


> i haven't really listened to any of this since middle school...
> future sounds of london (good for psychedelics)
> boards of canada (more chill)
> shpongle fans trip balls!
> apex twin (or anything by richard d. james)
> zero 7
> the crystal method
> old school prodigy
> 
> FUCK DUBSTEP.


 
and i love me some animal collective, but they're definitely not electronic. just because panda bear and geologist twist knobs doesn't make them electronic. i think they're just fucking weird.


----------



## Nelco

favorite squarepusher http://youtu.be/TLJPJOxW3PA
dj faithless


----------



## Nelco

poetic version of faithless


----------



## Xavierr

I love electronic music man, a lot of it. Psytrance,ambient,etc. And dubstep isn't bad, just like all music it's a genre that got a mainstream image that was detatched from the roots of the genre. Saying dubstep sucks because of what the mainstream image of it is, is on par with saying punk music sucks because of Good Charollette. If you look in the underground (a lot comin out of the UK) you'll find slow,warped,deep bass lines and a lot of reggae dub influence instead of straight up wobbles... even melodic and ambient type stuff with two step beats.


----------



## Nelco

funk-hoes in this house 

funk-dookie booty http://youtu.be/q_gMGrglU9o

funk-face down ass up- http://youtu.be/ISvtZmQkFT0

pendulum-tarantula http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kJ09FpWoaM

The Qemists-dark dnb-fun video.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDE8q9YKC6Q


----------



## Nelco

drumcorps http://youtu.be/86UQCpInft8
http://youtu.be/ONv6fPM2mhE


----------



## blackswan




----------



## 0ddity

Oh fuck yeah! I love Hive. Some good dark, apocalyptic, drum and bass. Discovered him back when I was in highschool. DJ shadow followed shortly after that.


----------



## bIackswan




----------



## bIackswan




----------



## Vonuist




----------



## Earth

When I think of electronic music, first thing that comes to mind is Kraftwerk.
Second is Wendy Carlos...
But then again, I am from a very different generation too.

Brian Eno / Harold Budd / Jon Hassell etc... were considered Ambient - not this 160 bpm stuff heard today.

About two years ago, I got turned on to Paul Van Dyk by someone I really liked.
So, I figured I'd check him out - and while I immediately liked maybe two things he did, the rest sounded more or less all the same to me.
Again, this is coming from someone who remembersTangerine Dream from back in the 1970s!!

That being said, I am very keen on what could be called 'the noise scene' where the emphesis is simply sound - be it feedback - or pure noise like an industrial machine - with no pulse or anything. Sorta like what I remember from living in NYC during the late 1970s early 1980s...

Today - Chris Point, an artist from the New Haven area totally gets it, along with NEUROSPORA...

I think the problem I have with todays electronic music is (at least what I've heard) it's all the same tempo and beat.

George Clintomn said it best regarding Disco vs Funk: With disco, it's just one thing - and you try making love with one stroke - she's gonna say comon, fax it on in!!

Tell you what though - it's not electronic - but PIGFACE has done some stuff which can never be denied.

I am going to go back and read all the previous comments here, and if there's something that's recomended I'm gonna check it out as I'm always into hearing new things as I will admit that I am ignorat with much of what is going on now.
Yet another reason why S.T.P. rules.... always something new to check out.
Yesh!! One can teach an old dog new tricks...


----------



## 1544c

i like the Severed Heads, Skinny Puppy, early KMFDM, early Ministy


----------



## ericafuckyea

all about it holmes. shits innovative and it makes drugs more fun.  i like skrillex, chrispy, aphrodite, borgore, gaslamp killer, pretty lights, crystal castles, minesotta, etc. heres some examples...


----------



## ericafuckyea

oh yeah, this one too.


----------



## robbaked

rabbit in the moon from Florida is really good. paulina taylor out of Az., josh wink, dieselboy Pa., drc from S.F. Carl cox - portland, craig k - s.f.,


----------



## bIackswan




----------



## river dog

604 and psychedelic music all the way! house is so awful, why do people listen to it? same with dubstep and most D&B. and of course chill out music is rad...IDM is interesting but hurts my ears after a few minutes. and EARTH mentioned tangerine dream! awesome shit there, anyone who pretends to like darkthrone oughtta check out tangerine dream; they were a major influence on fenriz and part of why he started neptune towers


----------



## YourBuddyDave

I have been very interested in electronic music for years, my favorite genres are psy trance and techno. There is a lot of good stuff available for download at both of these blogs

http://landoftrance.blogspot.com/
http://paranoidsounds.com/

here are links to some of the best stuff I have downloaded recently:

psy trance:
http://psylliens.blogspot.com/2011/08/va-pocket-full-of-research-2011.html
http://soundcloud.com/penta/penta-live-at-ozora-2011
http://soundcloud.com/dj-hipnotic-starr/hipnotic-starr-human-goblins\
http://soundcloud.com/treavor-moontribe/live-at-lotus

techno/acid techno:
http://soundcloud.com/djant-stayupforever/cogsbeansmachineslivejambristo
http://soundcloud.com/rowland-the-bastard/rowland-the-bastard-dj-set

psy-breaks/ progressive breaks:
http://soundcloud.com/hedflux/psy-tech-funk
http://soundcloud.com/brokenrobot/neurodriver-burning-man-mix
http://soundcloud.com/trukers/progressive-feelings-vol-2


----------



## river dog

land ov trance aint too shabby, check out ektoplazm.org for psychedelic music


----------



## Kim Chee

maybe you like this then: http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=5458
cool website even if you don't like daft punk


----------



## Skinner0box

gabber.od.ua
Click that shit. Click it. Then click it again. Then bookmark it, then click it twice. Also download some shit or whatever.


----------



## reallifeisnocool

I love electronic music, minimal is probably my favorite


----------



## oki

maybe something like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjCL7fFlcdU&


----------



## oki

oh fuck i mean like this.
play very loud.


----------



## thievelandohio




----------



## thievelandohio




----------



## Deleted member 20

I used to be a club kid/raver/promoter back in the 90s. I watched the EDC movie & instantly was taken back & cant believe that scene has grown so big especially on the west coast, its funny how that scene seems to always stay young. "Old Ravers never die, they just spread their wings & fly.". I do love trance, house & techno with vocals in the 120-140bpm range I cant stand dub step or aything that slow & boring(see below) Been thinking about throwing a small style underground rave, got some legal semi industrial alcohol free venues in RI & NH that are cheap. Capacity is around 400+ so able to hold live shows/1 day fest too if anyones interested. Send me a pm


----------



## AnthraxMatt

i appreciate some: pretty lights, danger, brainiac, fuck buttons, four tet, die antwoord, & crystal castles


----------



## bIackswan




----------



## godsahn

http://soundcloud.com/tracks/search?q=abakus


----------



## godsahn

http://soundcloud.com/tracks/search?q=shpongle


----------



## foxx

i love datsik and the bloody beetroots


----------



## herbalfelonist

Evol Intent


----------



## godsahn

put your dancing shoes on and grab a lady..or man..

Abakus: Funky Beats


http://soundcloud.com/theuntz/abakus-funkytec-beats-dj-set-december-2011


----------



## herbalfelonist

http://soundcloud.com/evolintent/evol-intent-vs-gein-the


----------



## Nemo

> wrong one sorry; this is the slow breathing one


You beat me to posting Balam Acab! So goooood
Aphex twin selected ambient works 
radiohead album kid a is supa good


----------



## Johnny P

Gimme some good Old School Jungle and Drum N' Bass anyday. I saw someone mention Dieselboy, but how about Dara, AK1200, Grooverider, LTJ Bukem, Photek...man its been awhile and my memory is escapin me here.

Some good newer DnB...Evol Intent, SPL, Phace, Catacomb, Robot Death Squat, Beat & Bad Leutenant,


----------



## Johnny P

Oh yeah...Ilove me some Detroit Techno! Can't deny the Godfathers of the Sound...Juan Atkins, Derrick May and Karl Saunderson....They used to produce mad records back in the day under a plethora of monikers! Too many to remember or name...love that early stuff.


----------



## Avering

I love gabber, hardstyle, witch-house, goa trance and sci-fi/ambient music from animes set in the future and stuff like that. Also, Aphex Twin


----------



## Ocotillo

I love psytrance-especially the darker stuff and the weird dark progressive psy from Australia that has lots of Industrial elements. I also like IDM, Ambient/Ambient Drone, the older UK style dubstep, downtempo, stuff like Shpongle, Emancipator, Big Gigantic and also Glitch Hop. Not at all into that club crap or Skrillex.


----------



## bIackswan




----------



## Tadaa

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> electronic music ... i like all kinds of stuff from breakcore like venetian snares to teK, teK culture is pretty similiar to punk and its more or less same kind of people and squatters too. i also like stuff like sexy sushi, viva la fete, fever ray, miss kittin etc.


 
are you from Belgium? cause otherwise this would be the first time ever i hear somebody else talk about Viva La Fete
good band tho! sounds all a bit the same and bit old. but good party tracks.


----------



## Tadaa

Nemo said:


> radiohead album kid a is supa good



hell yeah.. best dance track ever!!


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Really great Electronic band Ive recently gotten in to is "FC/Kahuna" check them out


----------



## deadhead89

Check out heyoka. They are dubstep but more psychedelic. Also I'm big into psytrance. Check out shpongle, ott, infected mushroom, or 1200 micrograms.


----------



## bicycle

Tadaa said:


> are you from Belgium? cause otherwise this would be the first time ever i hear somebody else talk about Viva La Fete
> good band tho! sounds all a bit the same and bit old. but good party tracks.


I come from Holland but live in Germany for the last 4 years.


----------



## ElectroGypsy

Right now I'm getting a kick out of Savlonic, they are funny. Rotersand is good, and industrial. Wendy Carlos is awesome, Assemblage 23, PPK is russian and very cool. There is so much good stuff out there, a whole world of it in fact.


----------



## bIackswan




----------



## ElectroGypsy

not quite as chill as the stuff above this post, but it always puts me in a good mood:

/watch?v=CgfQ1wnSCKg


----------



## ElectroGypsy

I guess I ought to post a few more, so Savlonic, because they amuse me right now:





and my personal favorite:


----------



## CrypticCosmic




----------



## bIackswan




----------



## dprogram

dprogram said:


> Yeah I guess it is more along those lines but there's very little rock at all on the last album. Squarepusher sounds familiar...not sure though. Aphex Twins! lol DJ Shadow! Any Chemical Brothers album. I have been more into Industrial lately myself. And as much as I hate to admit it I've got a soft spot for some Dubstep particularly Bassnectar  check it out




Oh and btw Bassnectar started out listening to hardcore....


----------



## Rob Nothing

massive attack is one. here's another:


Never cared for much electronic, until I heard lovage. Just gorgeous.

And more recently, nicolas jaar.


----------



## Earth

someone mentioned wendy carlos, i remember when she was still walter and have many of his early records....
did not read this whole thread but tangerine dream did it for me along with eno during the 1980s....
then of course, there was kraftwerk, in a league all of their own to this day.
gotta say, we have a very good noise scene out here, say vicinity of new haven.... totally reminds me of what the scene was like in nyc back in 82, just better.
no additudes, just interesting sounds from interesting people


----------



## ElectroGypsy

Earth said:


> someone mentioned wendy carlos, i remember when she was still walter and have many of his early records....
> did not read this whole thread but tangerine dream did it for me along with eno during the 1980s....
> then of course, there was kraftwerk, in a league all of their own to this day.
> gotta say, we have a very good noise scene out here, say vicinity of new haven.... totally reminds me of what the scene was like in nyc back in 82, just better.
> no additudes, just interesting sounds from interesting people


The Walter/Wendy Carlos thing is kinda interesting, because there are so many rumors about it. Actually, I guess it is kinda sad. But I love her music, and she is quite the geek.

I gotta check out the scene out there then, but I have to get un stuck from here first.


----------



## Rob Nothing

Massive Attack. Good, deep bass if you plug the ears in.


----------



## bIackswan




----------



## Rob Nothing




----------



## crow jane

Yeah.. I have some Walter Carlos LPs..

so that was just her pseudonym?


----------



## SpiderJeruz

My second favorite artist of all time is Brian Eno. His rock music is just as good as his electronic and ambient music. He can collaborate with almost anyone. Check it out!


----------



## noitanicullaH

I accualy love every kind of music, and i listen to alot various genres from Ukrainian Reggae to Dutch Speedcore etc.


----------



## Clinicdumpsterdiving




----------



## Clinicdumpsterdiving

**


----------

